# Greek Yogurt - Starter/Culture - Where to get?



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Does anyone know where you can get a starter/culture for Greek Yogurt?

I was lucky to find the actual finished product once in our local "scratch & dent" grocery. That was probably a once in a lifetime deal, though. 

The other grocery stores in the area don't carry the finished product.

Thanks!

NeHi


----------



## BlueHeronFarm (Feb 9, 2007)

Is it a different culture involved? I was under the impression that Greek yogurt was just drained a bit to get a thicker texture. 

I used to buy a really nice Greek yogurt at Whole Foods. If you can't find any, I could try buying you one and mailing it to you on ice? PM me if you get desperate.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I thought that as well...I have a recipe for taziki (sp) sauce that calls for Greek style or says to let regular yogurt drain overnight.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Blue Heron, I hadn't thought about it being the thickness that defines it. I thought there was some different sort of culturing microbes to impart some essence . . . 

Oh, well, I DID make a batch using some of the Greek Yogurt I'd found as a starter, and it was really delicious. Better than anything else I'd ever made. I'll keep on keeping some back for new batches.

Thanks!

NeHi


----------

